# how can I stop thinking about the exam



## smilestar (Oct 25, 2014)

Any suggestions guys :violin: :Locolaugh: :w00t:


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 25, 2014)

Tequila


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 25, 2014)

Hookers


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 26, 2014)

sleep, booze, and lots of TV watching.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 26, 2014)

My suggestion to you is to start drinking...heavily.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 26, 2014)

wilheldp_PE said:


> My suggestion to you is to start drinking...heavily.


This


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 26, 2014)

Read this:

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=21356&amp;page=2#entry7228992


----------



## smilestar (Oct 27, 2014)

thanks guys for your suggestions. I think I am doing better now opcorn:

Thanks Dexman for the thread link. That was pretty helpful, it's amazing how

we all go through the same phases


----------

